# Good PG-13 Furry Flash Cartoons



## Cult (Apr 2, 2012)

So I don't know a lot of Furry Flash Cartoons. The only one I would consider a Furry Flash Cartoon that I watch is Sonic For Hire.


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2012)

Like this?

[yt]-z7E5yLZZao[/yt]


----------



## Cult (Apr 2, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Like this?
> 
> [yt]-z7E5yLZZao[/yt]



Yes.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJQsgdZmHko


----------



## Aldino (Apr 2, 2012)

Would you consider Bitey of Brakenwood a furry? If not perhaps this will suffice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mex2CPINres


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude, Ekkosangen!

[video=youtube;pIO1m0bFwgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIO1m0bFwgs[/video]


----------



## FM3THOU (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PfkwyVfZug


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 4, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Dude, Ekkosangen!
> 
> [video=youtube;pIO1m0bFwgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIO1m0bFwgs[/video]


BALLOON CHASE ME D:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 4, 2012)

[yt]IlE-Zu55KoA[/yt]


I am moving this to Lynx Pl0x.

[yt]TQ43rzZyoXQ[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 4, 2012)

For god's sake, why? Just watch Looney Tunes or something else that's free of the disease that is flash.

(I know flash CAN be done well but 99.9% of everyone just says "fuck it" and throws together something that would make Hannah Barbera look like Disney)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Would you consider Bitey of Brakenwood a furry? If not perhaps this will suffice.
> [b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mex2CPINres[/b]



Found this one funny (and very nicely done):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn2qepWagbc&feature=related


----------



## Teal (Apr 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/66CjD7xA1LI


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet Jesus another Katan Fan! I love that video so much that it was my first commission to make fan art for it still a work in progress. I wouldn't consider it pg-13 though.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Sweet Jesus another Katan Fan! I love that video so much that it was my first commission to make fan art for it still a work in progress. I wouldn't consider it pg-13 though.


 I think the OP just didn't want adult ones. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 5, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I think the OP just didn't want adult ones. I could be wrong though.


Perhaps.
A bit crude, there is this one by the maker of Katan and the Rockoons series.
In fact all of his videos are furry related. Knock yourselves out!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knUuvEx-Xt0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfVrM0DU5gQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0CRKRQpLjg&feature=related


----------

